# My 365 Project



## DivadWaldoss

Hey guys!
I'm attempting a 365 project (not as a new years thing... I just coincidentally got inspired to try it at this time.) My inspiration for this project is from Kyle Thompson's 365. If you aren't familiar with him, I definitely recommend checking out his work! Flickr: Kyle.Thompson's Photostream

I'll be updating this thread everyday I have a new photo. I know it's something a lot of people start and quit, and I fear the same will happen with me, but I'm going to try to stick with it. We shall see. Any support, advice, and comments along the way is greatly appreciated!
Thanks,
- David




1/365



A New Beginning by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## Bo4key

Good Luck with the project!


----------



## shefjr

Yeah good luck! 
That's a lot of work I would imagine.
 I'm thinking of doing a one a month project. Set a different goal to accomplish for that month (self portrait, leading lines, or something like that) and then focus on that and pick one favorite that I can post up on tpf for C+C. 

Anyway, I like this photo it's pretty cool. Not bad for day one.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Thanks guys! I appreciate it! I agree that it's going to be a lot of work, so I really hope I stick with it! I definitely think the positive (and negative) comments from you guys will drive me and push me to produce something each day.

- David


----------



## Akrobby

Good luck.  I just started one as well, so we will see how it goes.  I'm into it right now, will that last?  Looking forward to following along with these different projects.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## milai1

good luck on your 365 project


----------



## sleist

Good luck.  I tried this a couple times until I realized I'm a binge shooter.  
Forcing myself to shoot for the sake of shooting was of no use to me what so ever.

Have fun.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Thanks everyone!
Here's day 2!



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr

UPDATE
Also decided I'd take some BTS pictures of my setup for each shot. I didn't think to do it for day 1, so here it is for Day 2! (I hope you enjoy the quality of my old iPhone. )



Day 2 BTS by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## Akrobby

Very cool, like the BTS photo. We made it through day 2.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## Akrobby

Akrobby said:
			
		

> Very cool, like the BTS photo. We made it through day 2.  I like the effects in your shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum



Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Day 3!
Not very happy with how this came out. The lighting is flat, there's a lot of noise, and it's just boring to look at. I guess this is one of those mistakes we're supposed to learn from. Should have some good stuff coming this weekend!




Falling Awake by DavidOsswald, on Flickr

Also no BTS photo for today. The "setup" wasn't really anything worth sharing.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Hey guys!
Here's today's photo. Should have some better stuff (and outside!) this weekend. Can't wait!
This is also my first shot that I took with my new 50mm 1.8 that I got from SamiJoSchwirtz here on the forums.

4/365 



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

5/365
So glad it's the weekend so i can shoot outside in the daylight!



Listen to the Trees by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz

DivadWaldoss said:
			
		

> Hey guys!
> Here's today's photo. Should have some better stuff (and outside!) this weekend. Can't wait!
> This is also my first shot that I took with my new 50mm 1.8 that I got from SamiJoSchwirtz here on the forums.
> 
> 4/365
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidosswald/8347313771/
> Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr



+1.
this picture is awesome.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> DivadWaldoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys!
> Here's today's photo. Should have some better stuff (and outside!) this weekend. Can't wait!
> This is also my first shot that I took with my new 50mm 1.8 that I got from SamiJoSchwirtz here on the forums.
> 
> 4/365
> 
> Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1.
> this picture is awesome.
Click to expand...

Thanks!
Here's today's picture! I'm really happy with how it came out!
6/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## JodieM

You are very creative David.  I look forward to following your thread.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Thanks Jodie!
It's compliments like that that drive me to stick with this project/challenge.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz

DivadWaldoss said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> Here's today's picture! I'm really happy with how it came out!
> 6/365
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidosswald/8354985643/
> Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr



So creepy!! But cool.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Thanks Sami!

Here's today's shot!
7/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## shefjr

51 more weeks to go! 
There are a few 365 projects on here and so far you IMO have made a great attempt at becoming more creative. Which to me is the point. I certainly don't see much of a point in taking a picture everyday just to take a picture. I digress. 
Either way, keep them coming. I thus far am enjoying your project.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

shefjr said:


> 51 more weeks to go!
> There are a few 365 projects on here and so far you IMO have made a great attempt at becoming more creative. Which to me is the point. I certainly don't see much of a point in taking a picture everyday just to take a picture. I digress.
> Either way, keep them coming. I thus far am enjoying your project.


51 weeks? Is that all? haha
Thanks for the compliment! I agree 100%. I don't see the point in just taking/uploading a random picture everyday. I'm trying to learn and grow as a photographer through this project. I'm glad people are liking them though! Hopefully they'll get better from here!


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Just had to posted because I just noticed that this thread has exactly 365 views right now. Spooky. haha


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Here's today's picture! I know i it's similar to yesterday's (with similar lighting and black backdrop) but I don't have a ton of options on week days (which is really starting to suck... I'm running out of ideas  )
8/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

Love it so far, David!! Your thread is worth following. I wish you luck on finishing the 365!!


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Thanks mishele! It means a lot!


----------



## Akrobby

Love the last shot, and the overall creativity.  These are some cool shots.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Really had no inspiration today and had no clue what to shoot. I did one concept and really didn't like it so I shot something else, which turned into this.
9/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz

You are so creative.

love them all. ;-)


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Thanks Sami!
but let's be real... these would be nothing if it weren't for that lens you sold me!  :mrgreen:


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Another weird one...
10/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## MiFleur

DivadWaldoss said:


> Thanks everyone!
> Here's day 2!
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr
> 
> UPDATE
> Also decided I'd take some BTS pictures of my setup for each shot. I didn't think to do it for day 1, so here it is for Day 2! (I hope you enjoy the quality of my old iPhone. )
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2 BTS by DavidOsswald, on Flickr




Love to see your set up, you are doing fine so far, I am following you, so keep going!


----------



## MiFleur

DivadWaldoss said:


> Another weird one...
> 10/365
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr



Original but not sure I like it!


----------



## DivadWaldoss

MiFleur said:


> DivadWaldoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another weird one...
> 10/365
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original but not sure I like it!
Click to expand...


haha, I feel the same way about it!

Also, some good news today. My new 55-250 lens came in the mail today!


----------



## DivadWaldoss

11/365



Shhh by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

12/365
Ended up being a rainy day so I was stuck shooting inside again. Thought I'd try replicating this famous photo of Al Capone. ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTQ2NzQ2MTAzN15BMl5BanBnXk...




Capone by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## JackandSally

DivadWaldoss said:


> 12/365
> Ended up being a rainy day so I was stuck shooting inside again. Thought I'd try replicating this famous photo of Al Capone. ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTQ2NzQ2MTAzN15BMl5BanBnXk...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidosswald/8374342987/
> Capone by DavidOsswald, on Flickr



I am super intrigued by your eyes in this one. No matter where else I tried to look, your eyes kept pulling me back. Love it.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

JackandSally said:


> DivadWaldoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12/365
> Ended up being a rainy day so I was stuck shooting inside again. Thought I'd try replicating this famous photo of Al Capone. ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTQ2NzQ2MTAzN15BMl5BanBnXk...
> 
> 
> Capone by DavidOsswald, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am super intrigued by your eyes in this one. No matter where else I tried to look, your eyes kept pulling me back. Love it.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## StevenJohnson

Doing a great job with your personal challenge. Following this for your creativity! Keep up the great work.


----------



## LaFoto

So you're making yourself not only take a good photo per day, but you're making yourself take SELF-PORTRAITS and be creative on them for 365 days in a row? Wow. Quite the project! My admiration!

And you seem to be fairly creative - and quite versed in all kinds of post processing. Congrats! You're off to a really good start!


----------



## DivadWaldoss

StevenJohnson said:


> Doing a great job with your personal challenge. Following this for your creativity! Keep up the great work.


Thanks Steven!



LaFoto said:


> So you're making yourself not only take a good photo per day, but you're making yourself take SELF-PORTRAITS and be creative on them for 365 days in a row? Wow. Quite the project! My admiration!
> 
> And you seem to be fairly creative - and quite versed in all kinds of post processing. Congrats! You're off to a really good start!


Haha... yes, essentially. At least that's the goal. Some days will probably be worse and less creative than others just because I'm not always in the mood. There also may be a few once in a while that aren't self portraits.

If anyone has any advice on shooting self portraits that'd be great. Right now I'm struggling with getting good focus as well as having an issue with the distance my remote works (like 10ft only).

Thanks
- David


----------



## DivadWaldoss

13/365
Inspired by Kyle Thompson.



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## petrichor

Great photos and ideas - every single one of them catches my eye for one reason or another. Looking forward to see what else you come up with over the year! 

Doesn't hurt that the subject is quite good looking, either! Although I have my reservations looking at Week 10...


----------



## DivadWaldoss

petrichor said:


> Great photos and ideas - every single one of them catches my eye for one reason or another. Looking forward to see what else you come up with over the year!
> 
> Doesn't hurt that the subject is quite good looking, either! Although I have my reservations looking at Week 10...


haha, thanks petrichor!

Here's 14/365
It's a recreation of David Bowie's album cover.
http://images5.fanpop.com/image/photos/32000000/bowie-david-bowie-32025053-953-953.jpg





David Bowe by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

15/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

16/365



Red Yo-Yo by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## Bo4key

^The lighting is well done, but I just can't dig the selective coloring.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

I agree but the full color version was a bit distracting and made the yo-yo less noticeable. I may post the color version when I get home so you can see


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz

DivadWaldoss said:
			
		

> 12/365
> Ended up being a rainy day so I was stuck shooting inside again. Thought I'd try replicating this famous photo of Al Capone. ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTQ2NzQ2MTAzN15BMl5BanBnXk...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidosswald/8374342987/
> Capone by DavidOsswald, on Flickr



You have a perfect skin complexion!!


----------



## DivadWaldoss

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> You have a perfect skin complexion!!


Thanks! I didn't even edit my skin on that one!

Here's today's shot. Another weird one.
17/365
This book really grabs my attention!



Attention Grabber by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

18/365
It's been a long day/week. I literally have no creativity or inspiration right now, so today's picture is just how I'm currently feeling.



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Hey guys! Glad it's the weekend again! Today was really nice! (65* or so and sunny!)
Here's today's picture.
19/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

20/365



Whistle by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

21/365



I can hear the ocean by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

22/365
Lit only with the light on an iPhone.



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## Geaux

You started off really strong with your project..like REALLY !

Don't take this the wrong way but there has been a definite decrease in the level of creativity you set in the beginning. Still wonderful photos and was hoping my fear that this project would decline a bit ..but hey, you set a bar that not many could keep up for 365.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Geaux said:


> You started off really strong with your project..like REALLY !
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way but there has been a definite decrease in the level of creativity you set in the beginning. Still wonderful photos and was hoping my fear that this project would decline a bit ..but hey, you set a bar that not many could keep up for 365.



I couldn't agree more. Between school, soccer, and homework, it's hard to find the time and energy. I definitely have a lot of plans and big ideas for when I do have more time though. I thinking in the spring/summer I'll be able to do a lot more and my photos will be a lot better and more creative. Unfortunately right now though they are a bit lame. I'll definitely try to step it up for you guys though! 
Let's think of it like a bench press. The bar started high, now it's being lowered, and soon i'll be pushing it right back up (hopefully I only do 1 rep so the bar stays high! haha)


----------



## DivadWaldoss

23/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

24/365



Drawers by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## jabryantphotography

Awesome stuff so far!!!! Love some of your concepts! I'm also doing a 365 check it out on Facebook www.facebook.com/jabryantphotography 

Let me know what ya think ill be trying to keep up with your thread for some much needed insperation I think 365 is Guna be tough! Lol


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Thanks JABryant! You have some cool shots aswell!
25/365



Flushed by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## Geaux

Bar being raised again!  Nice



DivadWaldoss said:


> 24/365
> 
> 
> 
> Drawers by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Thanks Geaux!
26/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr

I think you guys will really like tomorrows picture! (assuming everything goes as planned.)


----------



## DivadWaldoss

not what i had planned for today. Guess I'll save it for another day.

27/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

28/365



Don't Look Under The Bed by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## Raydar

DivadWaldoss said:


> 13/365
> Inspired by Kyle Thompson.
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


HOW!!!! Please explain


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Raydar said:


> HOW!!!! Please explain



Hope this helps. If you have any other questions just let me know!


----------



## DivadWaldoss

29/365
Really happy with how this came out!



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## Raydar

Make sense. For the wings, how do u blend them in to the picture. I have trouble with blending. If possible could u link me to a tut on blending??


----------



## DivadWaldoss

I'm not sure if blending is the actual term, it's just the only word I could think of to explain it. Pretty much just mask out the background and put the wings into place, then adjust the color to match etc. Just a lot of tweaking.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

30/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

31/365
1 month down!



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## Raydar

Das legit!! Why not do ur shots outside?? It'll add more personality to your photo?


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Thanks! If you noticed I always do outside shots on the weekends. I prefer shooting outside, but by the time I get home on week days it's dark out.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

32/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

33/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

34/365
Kind of a "lazy" day as far as photography goes. Had to do something simple. I have a ton of homeowork, :/



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## manaheim

Was this a 365 photo project... or a 365 photoSHOP project...?


----------



## mishele

manaheim said:


> Was this a 365 photo project... or a 365 photoSHOP project...?


Either way this project is way more creative than most I've seen. Kudos to him.


----------



## manaheim

True, but I also thought it was something he should think about.  In other words, there was no implication of bad or good... Only a question to consider.


----------



## MitchStrp

Youve got me sucked in now.. great and very entertaining. Very fun and creative! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

If he's doing it to push his creative thinking, it doesn't matter. His project is more engaging than random boring snapshots.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Thanks guys,
I understand that a lot of photographers dislike photoshop, etc. I do use it a lot, but I try to use it as just another tool to enhance my images or help tell whatever story I'm trying to tell. I'd rather be putting out photos that have a lot of editing than just a bunch of boring snap shots as Bitter Jeweler said. My goal for this project isn't just to improve as a photographer, but also to entertain the viewers. It's still early in the project, but I do plan on doing a lot more shots that have little to no post. With the weather the way it is right now though, and my current predicament of not getting home till dark, I'm pretty restricted with what and where I can shoot. There's only so many "studio" shots I can do before it gets repetitive and boring, so yeah, right now there are a lot of shopped images.
I have been keeping a list of ideas and there are some cool concepts to come, both heavily shopped, and not.
Either way though, I'm enjoying the project thus far, as well as the feedback I've been receiving, and I think that's what counts!


----------



## manaheim

Wasn't trying to put you on the defensive... Sorry. . The images are indeed entertaining.  I chuckled at quite a few of them.  They also show a lot of creativity in more ways than one, which is awesome.

I asked the question merely because most people do 365 projects to become better photographers, and "common wisdom" dictates that most time spent tweaking images in photoshop that wouldn't have stood on their own is hardly learning to be a better photographer.

Not that it's my place to judge, but it seems like you know exactly what you're doing and have your head screwed on right.  Youre not necessarily trying to become a better photographer so much as a better artist.  In my mind, that bears a round of applause.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

It's fine, I agree actually. I would like to improve my photography though, which is why any advice or help is always greatly appreciated. As I said though, right now there's a lot less photography and a lot more... "Art". Haha


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Didn't go to soccer practice today, so I got home when it was still light out! Was going for a vintage-ish look with this.
35/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## Michael79

You're a genius... you work IMO is very brilliant. I enjoyed going through all six pages and look forward to the rest to come.

Great job


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Wow! Thanks Michael!

36/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

37/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

38/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## MitchStrp

Badass!! Very different.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

DW, in post 87 I'd like to point out two errors that ruin that image. One, the bill is not scaled correctly to the wallet, and two, your grippers aren't correctly holding the bill.


Rock on!


----------



## manaheim

DivadWaldoss said:
			
		

> 38/365
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidosswald/8454206647/
> Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr



Cute.  Very cute.


----------



## ceeboy14

I had a student for the last two years of my teaching tenure who had the same kind of imagination as yourself. Two of his works can be seen just above the woman's head in the photo below. Both were self portraits in which there were no other participants at the camera controls. I see great potential in your journey..


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Thanks everyone!



Bitter Jeweler said:


> DW, in post 87 I'd like to point out two errors that ruin that image. One, the bill is not scaled correctly to the wallet, and two, your grippers aren't correctly holding the bill.
> 
> 
> Rock on!


haha, those were the two things I was actually worried about...
And uh... maybe it was a jumbo wallet. :mrgreen::lmao:


----------



## DivadWaldoss

39/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## joshua_

Great project.

I'm really enjoying your work and I'll continue to follow your thread. 

Thanks


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Thanks Joshua!

Haven't been having the best day... Just did something simple. It's a custom paracord bracelet that I made myself. I put an aperture blade charm/decal in the middle to represent photography and filmmaking... my two passions.
40/365



Aperture by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Dude! You only have 325 to go!


----------



## Blitz55

Sweet Mother Of Pickled Okra! 

This is fantastic. As someone who has been using photoshop for a long time (Even if it has been for illustrating) I am enjoying the hell out of this. Everyone Im guessing how it was done or how id do it.

Im all in on following this.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Thanks Blitz, I appreciate it.
Still not having the greatest weekend. Anyhow... here's today's picture.
41/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

42/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

43/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## Blitz55

I put my face close to the monitor and looked at the apple core back cross-eyed.  IT'S MESMERIZING!


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Cookie or Cream? Which do you prefer?
44/365



Cookie or Cream? by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Your question must be rhetorical, because the cookies taste like dirt.


----------



## Blitz55

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Your question must be rhetorical, because the cookies taste like dirt.



Yummy awesome dirt you mean.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I meant burnt dirt, to be more precise.


----------



## Blitz55

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I meant burnt dirt, to be more precise.



Burn't to perfection possibly? Perfect when dunked in milk. Whole Milk for the best result. 


(To be honest, I don't mind them, but the best cookie to dip in milk is Mothers Taffy cookies.)


----------



## MiFleur

You are good not to run out of ideas, specially if you are always the main subject, Is that what you want to do?

I have a problem with the bloody feet, but like the one with the hat

Keep goingl, an interesting thread!


----------



## Blitz55

MiFleur said:


> You are good not to run out of ideas, specially if you are always the main subject, Is that what you want to do?
> 
> I have a problem with the bloody feet, but like the one with the hat
> 
> Keep goingl, an interesting thread!



The bloody foot prints in the snow could have been done better too I think, but its decent in that he is doing one a day. That said, I like to think of this more like a good sketch book. He is having some good ideas, some could be done better if he wanted to put more time into them but what a great way to keep the creative juices flowing. 

Remind me Divad and Ill try and find a link to a guy who did a years worth of self portraits but they were drawn, not photographed. But digitally illustrated which is more my background. Using photoshop to paint in. I think you would dig it.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

@MiFleur...it's pretty difficult... As you can tell by the several lame pictures... Haha
I won't always be the subject though... Just most of the time. I have a photo shoot planned with a buddy in the spring, and I'll probably be using one of the shots for that's days photo.




			
				Blitz55 said:
			
		

> The bloody foot prints in the snow could have been done better too I think, but its decent in that he is doing one a day. That said, I like to think of this more like a good sketch book. He is having some good ideas, some could be done better if he wanted to put more time into them but what a great way to keep the creative juices flowing.
> 
> Remind me Divad and Ill try and find a link to a guy who did a years worth of self portraits but they were drawn, not photographed. But digitally illustrated which is more my background. Using photoshop to paint in. I think you would dig it.


That's sounds awesome! I think I spend a lot of time, but I can't imagine drawing a self portrait everyday...


----------



## ATVrider43

WOW! This is awesome!!  You have such an imagination its crazy!  Great skills too!!!


----------



## Blitz55

DivadWaldoss said:


> Blitz55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bloody foot prints in the snow could have been done better too I think, but its decent in that he is doing one a day. That said, I like to think of this more like a good sketch book. He is having some good ideas, some could be done better if he wanted to put more time into them but what a great way to keep the creative juices flowing.
> 
> Remind me Divad and Ill try and find a link to a guy who did a years worth of self portraits but they were drawn, not photographed. But digitally illustrated which is more my background. Using photoshop to paint in. I think you would dig it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's sounds awesome! I think I spend a lot of time, but I can't imagine drawing a self portrait everyday...
Click to expand...



Haha, Actually I forgot, it wasn't a Years worth, it was 1000 self portraits in so many different stiles. 

Here is a link to the large file poster he made with all of them. I know you can't see the detail but they were larger than that but the thread he did it in was a while back I don't know where it is. 

Anyway follow this link:  http://oddwiring.com/archive/websites/mndev/caption_source/andrew_jones_1000.jpg


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Thanks for the link Blitz.
Here's today's picture... not sure how I feel about it.
45/365
Valentine's Day makes me sick!



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

I love long exposure shots. If anyone has any tips on better capturing the stars or capturing galaxies, that'd be great! I'll definitely be doing more of these in the future.
46/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## Blitz55

You're a lot taller than Id have thought, what are you, 40 foot 5 inches?


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Blitz55 said:


> You're a lot taller than Id have thought, what are you, 40 foot 5 inches?


40'6" actually... but who's counting?


----------



## rexbobcat

Generally if you want to capture crisp stars you need:

Wide angle lens
f/2.8 (This is preferred but not really...required in a sense...)
High ISO (This depends on how wide and fast your lens is)
Tripod
Remote Release

Set up your camera, set it to Manual, then check the focal length of your lens. The longer the length, the shorter your shutter can remain open before you get blurred stars. With 24mm I've found that the slowest I can shoot without blur is around 20 seconds, but I generally shoot 15 seconds just to be careful. You can go up to 30 (probably), but there is a little bit of smearing going on. If you shoot at 14mm or wider, you can shoot much slower up to 30 seconds with no problem I imagine (I have not purchased a lens that wide to shoot stars with yet). 

Then, depending on what your shutter speed is set to relative to your focal length, choose an ISO that allows you to expose as brightly as you like. This is where a large aperture comes in. Larger apertures allow you to keep your ISO lower, BUT they do have other issues that you must contend with such as coma aberrations, which basically makes pin points of light take on the shape of a comet, generally closer to the corners of the frame. I can not shoot stars at f/1.4 with my 24mm because of this.

If you are REALLY serious about photographing the milky way and whatnot, look into stacking several photos together to reduce noise and to really bring out those dim stars that do not show up well with just one exposure. That's a whooolllee other process, but you want to know more look into this program: DeepSkyStacker - Free

This is kind of a poor example (it was my first attempt), but here is what stacking can bring out in terms of stars.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

thanks rexbobcat! One more question, how do you know where to point your camera to get the milky way in the middle like that? (I know it's all technically the milky way, but I don't know what else to call it)

47/365



Hot Mug by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

48/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## Blitz55

Not a bad idea. I see you lit our legs up. But to me they should be lit up a bit more and the rest of you lit up a bit less. Your face and hands stand out as not lit right for this. 

BUT! You are doing these in a day and with that in mind well done. Love this thread and your work.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Thanks... I took the picture of me standing on a step ladder right over the embers so it'd match the lighting. My face and hands are so bright because of the flash, which I also used on the shot of the fire.


----------



## FaiTheDemon

I just went through all that you've posted so far! I'm totally in love with it! You have such a wild imagination. I truly cannot wait to see how this all turns out in the end!


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Thanks FaiTheDemon

49/365... it was a rainy day, but I'm tired of taking pictures inside. Oh, and happy Presidents Day!



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## rexbobcat

DivadWaldoss said:


> thanks rexbobcat! One more question, how do you know where to point your camera to get the milky way in the middle like that? (I know it's all technically the milky way, but I don't know what else to call it)



Generally I look for the largest cluster of stars. If I'm having trouble I just find the big/little dipper and follow it down to the horizon and generally the brightest part of the milky way is around in that area.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Thanks again Rex!

50/365



Tricks by DavidOsswald, on Flickr

Can't believe it's already been 50 days!


----------



## DivadWaldoss

51/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

52/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

53/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## FanBoy

^^Wrong number?! :shock:


----------



## DivadWaldoss

FanBoy said:


> ^^Wrong number?! :shock:


what do you mean?


----------



## DivadWaldoss

54/365



Schizophrenic Homicide by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## FanBoy

DivadWaldoss said:


> FanBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Wrong number?! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean?
Click to expand...


Instead of answering a ringing phone, you answered with your hot iron by mistake. :neutral:

I enjoy your series.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

FanBoy said:


> DivadWaldoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FanBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Wrong number?! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Instead of answering a ringing phone, you answered with your hot iron by mistake. :neutral:
> 
> I enjoy your series.
Click to expand...

OHHH... that makes a lot more sense, haha. I thought you meant I mis-numbered the photo... like 53/365 instead of whatever.
And thanks!

55/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

56/365
I love long exposures!



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

57/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## squirrels

The matrix?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## DivadWaldoss

I'm going to be honest with you... I've never seen the matrix all the way through, and really don't know what it's about or anything about it... :shock::shock::shock:

58/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## squirrels

There is no shame in that! There's a bullet dodging scene in it that I thought you were going for with the shelves and shadow (see staring about 40 seconds into the video).


----------



## mishele

*squirrels* is a geek and I love it!! lol


----------



## DivadWaldoss

ohhhh... okay. Yeah, I do recall seeing that seen, didn't even cross my mind with that shot though, haha

59/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Thanks Amlen.
Here are the past several pictures. Wasn't home at all Friday (left early in the morning and didn't get back till after midnight) so I took two photos today to make up for it.

60/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr

61/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr

62/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## ATVrider43

Thats awesome!!!


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Thanks!

63/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## jenko

You have some great images in here! Sort of a cross between Man Ray and Robert Mapplethorpe. 

Your straightforward images are the least interesting: the straight -up portraits, for example. You are more yourself when you are not being yourself, if that makes sense. 

This type of staged photography has been very common since Cindy Sherman exploded onto the scene in the 80's. It is practically a photographic cliche in MFA settings, and most fails because the subject isn't convincing enough to suspend disbelief, sort of like watching a bad actor. But you really pull it off! 

Keep going!


----------



## navinrai

it keeps pulling you in, the eyes. fantastic!


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Will respond to comments tomorrow... just REALLY tired right now. Having an extremely busy week, which means this weeks pictures will mostly be simple and kind of lame. Sorry :neutral:

64/365



Untitiled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## Geaux

61 and 62 are awesome!


----------



## MetroRuss

My o my its an interesting thread and i am subscribed.

Id.love to be able to ps like.you


----------



## Thanasis_gs

Man, I have seen all the pictures of your project. Amazing job my friend!! Keep it up 
I like them all.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Thanks everyone!

65/365
I really hate this one. WAYYYY creepier than I thought/planned it to be.



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr

66/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

67/365
This is what happens when I bite my nails for too long.



Nail Biter by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

DivadWaldoss said:


> I really hate this one. WAYYYY creepier than I thought/planned it to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


Holy hell, that's creepy!! :thumbup:


----------



## ceeboy14

All creepiness aside, fun or otherwise, I am going to make a suggestion: Time to start shooting stuff with more "meat" to the subject. You are getting a bit repetitive with the frames, double entendres, montages, etc. At some point, I'd like to see well constructed photos where, while you are an integral part of a scene, you don't necessarily dominate the scene. If you are into filmmaking, look carefully at how Hitchcock constructed a scene which either led into the main character, or allowed the main character a reasonable exit. In North by Northwest, look at how the airplane scene sets up, unfolds and ends and you'll start to get an idea of what I am suggesting.

I think at this point, 49 +/- days into your project, you're beginning to stagnate and it was to be expected. This is not an admonishment as much as a suggestion to get on with it. One suggestion might be to recreate some of Hitchcock's scenes, genre, action, lighting, POV. Lots of great shots could be constructed from Rear Window, The Birds, Vertigo, etc. Just an opinion and I am quite pleased to see you staying with the project with decent diligence. I just see more to you than Photoshop trickery.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Thanks everyone, and ceeboy14, I agree completely. I really want to shoot stuff other than what I've been doing. I don't know if I'm just using time and what not as an excuse, but I've got to change something soon, because I'm getting bored with this white background photoshop crap, and if I'M getting bored with it, then you all must be too.

68/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## cynicaster

I've only been on the forum for a short time but this is some of the most entertaining material I've seen yet.  I think some folks here cringe a bit at the overuse of photoshop, but I'm of the mind that there are several paths one can take to create a digital image.  It doesn't matter if it's a photo right out of an expensive camera with a minor curves adjustment, or an abstract marvel of post hoc pixel manipulation; if it's interesting to look at, it's a creative success in my books.

It's one thing to come up with a neat-o result from time to time, but this guy's demonstrated ability to dream up these wacky concepts on a daily basis is damn impressive, at least to me.  

David (I assume that's your name), you've obviously got a quirky vision for your project so just stick to it unapologetically.  The moment you start letting criticism dictate your creative choices is the moment your project loses its soul!  

Great work!


----------



## ATVrider43

^^ x2!


----------



## ceeboy14

cynicaster said:


> I've only been on the forum for a short time but this is some of the most entertaining material I've seen yet.  I think some folks here cringe a bit at the overuse of photoshop, but I'm of the mind that there are several paths one can take to create a digital image.  It doesn't matter if it's a photo right out of an expensive camera with a minor curves adjustment, or an abstract marvel of post hoc pixel manipulation; if it's interesting to look at, it's a creative success in my books.
> 
> It's one thing to come up with a neat-o result from time to time, but this guy's demonstrated ability to dream up these wacky concepts on a daily basis is damn impressive, at least to me.
> 
> David (I assume that's your name), you've obviously got a quirky vision for your project so just stick to it unapologetically.  The moment you start letting criticism dictate your creative choices is the moment your project loses its soul!
> 
> Great work!



And while on the surface I agree with your responses, my take comes from working with students on AP projects for a long time. Initially, there is a great burst of creativity, but somewhere about a 1/3 into the project (and most of their projects consisted of 28 images broken into two groups, one a breadth of study, the scond a concentraton of one or more aspects of the breadth), i found them walking in circles. The burst of energy was from a lack of preplanning. They had an idea and jumped on it without having a decent conclusion. Kind of like writing a novel without knowing how it's supposed to end...so in the end, it just never quite fits. The artist soon becomes bored with his/her own work and shuts down. 

I really don't want to see David get that left foot nailed to the floor, but rather want to see him take his project into a newer more meaty direction. I made suggestions based on his desire to go into filmamking, but hey, he's talented enough to take it wherever he wants except for me, to continue on this sameo-sameo track of photoshop hocus pocus, is to die a slow death from a self-inflicted wound and I think from his last comment, he knows this. It is up to us viewers to prod him along, to push his creativity in directions perhaps he's not comfortable with, to again explore his line of concentration. Just an opinion.

One last comment. You should never let criticism dictate your creative chioces, but you should also never let criticism go unnoticed, challenged or explored. One rarely grows without outside influence be it rain or fertilizer.


----------



## cynicaster

ceeboy14 said:


> cynicaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> One last comment. You should never let criticism dictate your creative chioces, but you should also never let criticism go unnoticed, challenged or explored. One rarely grows without outside influence be it rain or fertilizer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that criticism should be acknowledged and explored, but not necessarily heeded in every circumstance.
> 
> When you get to a point where you obviously know what you're doing--as this artist has--the criticism from others starts to become less and less about "mentoring" on fundamentals, and more about simple differences in artistic vision.  Since art is purely subjective, criticism rooted in the latter is of limited value.
> 
> My feeling is that, when doing a project like this, the idea isn't to have every last person in the audience think it's perfect, the idea is to lock in to a personal vision, see it through to its end, then step back and say "this is me... I made this, take it or leave it, but I'm proud of it.  Now... on to the next one!"
> 
> I'm quite new to photography, but my philosophy here stems from years of writing and recording music.  In that medium, the best results always come when you do what comes naturally to you.  When you "bend" as an artist and try to be all things to all people, you ultimately end up being nothing to everybody.  I think the same applies in a visual art project like this, but that's just my take.
Click to expand...


----------



## DivadWaldoss

69/365



Lashing Out by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

70/365




Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


not sure which version i liked more. What do you guys think? The one I posted above, or:

Fixed Horizon:



Original:


----------



## bc_steve

DivadWaldoss said:


> thanks rexbobcat! One more question, how do you know where to point your camera to get the milky way in the middle like that? (I know it's all technically the milky way, but I don't know what else to call it)



I call it the milky way   If you can't see it with your naked eye you're probably going to have too much light pollution to be able to get a good photograph of it.  You'll want to get away from the city lights and shoot before/after the moon is up or around the new moon.  Also the further you get from the horizon the darker the sky is.  If you want to know when and where in the sky you'll be able to see the milky way check out the free open-source program Stellarium.  It's out every night though and pretty easy to find if it is dark enough.

There's a great article on this forum about photographing the stars:  Shooting Night pictures of stars (and stuff)

If you have any questions don't be afraid to ask, there is a lot of knowledge on this forum!

Nice work by the way, I just went through your thread and your pictures made me smile on several occasions.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Thanks bc_steve!

And which picture are you talking about Rocco? Any reason why you're not happy with it or any suggestions on how I could improve it?
Thanks!


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Had spare time in a yearbook today, so I went and shot stuff with my friend Dustin. I was using the schools camera (nikon) which I'm not using to using (I shoot on a Canon), so I wasn't too pleased with most of the shots. I'll be bringing my gear to school Thursday to reshoot stuff with him.
71/365
&#8203;

Untitiled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

72/365



Coyote Union by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DGMPhotography

Is that real or artificial dof? I'm just curious.


----------



## shefjr

David, I've been following you and noticed you haven't posted anything for a week now so I have unsubscribed from your thread. You made it farther than the other 365 projects that started this year. Also I really enjoyed your photos as opposed to the other "I just want to see if I can take one picture a day" 365 thread. Even though some here thought you were doing nothing but photoshop type images, which you were, I really liked the creativity in your photos. IMO each of your photos was different and creative in it's own way. Additionally, you lasted much longer than I would have. :thumbup:


----------



## omega1234

shefjr said:


> David, I've been following you and noticed you haven't posted anything for a week now so I have unsubscribed from your thread. You made it farther than the other 365 projects that started this year. Also I really enjoyed your photos as opposed to the other "I just want to see if I can take one picture a day" 365 thread. Even though some here thought you were doing nothing but photoshop type images, which you were, I really liked the creativity in your photos. IMO each of your photos was different and creative in it's own way. Additionally, you lasted much longer than I would have. :thumbup:


Its a shame that this thread ended, great pictures. David, you made it very far, thanks for sharing all the great shots.


----------



## Michael79

If you feel the urge to start up where you left off I won't hold it against you. Hope all is well on your end.


----------



## TCampbell

DivadWaldoss said:


> thanks rexbobcat! One more question, how do you know where to point your camera to get the milky way in the middle like that? (I know it's all technically the milky way, but I don't know what else to call it)




It's not so much a "where" as it is a "when".  The center of the Milky Way is in Sagittarius.  From the northern latitudes it never gets particularly high (I'm in Michigan at 42º North latitude), from southerly latitudes (say... Florida) it's MUCH easier to get.  It's highest in July.  I'm gonna say July 10th at about Midnight is about as good as it gets... but you can shoot earlier if you're willing to stay up later to get the shot.  For example, on June 21st at about 1:00am you'd get a very similar shot.

Also, the wider the lens, the longer you can leave the shutter open before the stars become elongated and leave trails. Rex mentioned he goes about 20 seconds with a 24mm lens.  I have a full-frame camera and a 14mm lens (f/2.8) and I can leave the shutter open about 40-45 secs without noticing any trails.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Hey everyone!
I apologize for my extended absence the past week. I took a couple days off for a few reasons. I was really unhappy with what I was uploading and felt as though my creativity was... well... not being creative. I took a few days break to let my mind recuperate and to reflect on why exactly I was doing this project. I originally set out to do this to improve my photography. Let's face it... what I've been uploading is far from photography. Uploading what I've been uploading will only improve my photoshop skills, which isn't what I'm wanting. At first I was pretty discouraged and thought about quitting, but this is something I told myself I'd do, and need to do to really improve. I didn't know at the beginning that so many people would really enjoy my photos each day, and so I'm also continuing for you guys. Without everyone's support here I probably would have quit, so thanks guys!
Anyways, The past few days I took some pictures with photography as the focus. I did a few more than one per day so I could get caught up. I know that's technically "against the rules", but whatever, haha.
So, here you go! I hope you guys like em!

73/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr

74/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr

75/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr

76/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr

77/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr

78/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr

79/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr




shefjr said:


> David, I've been following you and noticed you haven't posted anything for a week now so I have unsubscribed from your thread. You made it farther than the other 365 projects that started this year. Also I really enjoyed your photos as opposed to the other "I just want to see if I can take one picture a day" 365 thread. Even though some here thought you were doing nothing but photoshop type images, which you were, I really liked the creativity in your photos. IMO each of your photos was different and creative in it's own way. Additionally, you lasted much longer than I would have. :thumbup:



@shefjr I really appreciate this post... probably more than you know. I hope you continue to follow this thread, but if you don't I completely understand.



TCampbell said:


> DivadWaldoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks rexbobcat! One more question, how do you know where to point your camera to get the milky way in the middle like that? (I know it's all technically the milky way, but I don't know what else to call it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not so much a "where" as it is a "when". The center of the Milky Way is in Sagittarius. From the northern latitudes it never gets particularly high (I'm in Michigan at 42º North latitude), from southerly latitudes (say... Florida) it's MUCH easier to get. It's highest in July. I'm gonna say July 10th at about Midnight is about as good as it gets... but you can shoot earlier if you're willing to stay up later to get the shot. For example, on June 21st at about 1:00am you'd get a very similar shot.
> 
> Also, the wider the lens, the longer you can leave the shutter open before the stars become elongated and leave trails. Rex mentioned he goes about 20 seconds with a 24mm lens. I have a full-frame camera and a 14mm lens (f/2.8) and I can leave the shutter open about 40-45 secs without noticing any trails.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the great advice! Now I have something to look forward to on July 10th! haha


----------



## omega1234

I'm really glad you started up again, keep them coming and good luck!


----------



## Geaux

#76 is awesome man


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Thanks guys!
And yeah, 76 is one of my favorites I think!


Also, I entered a "modeling" contest for American Eagle. If you have an extra minute I really appreciate any votes! Thanks!
https://live.ae.com/?icid=AE:Main:HP:Contest:EnterNow#/entries/7168


----------



## Michael79

DivadWaldoss said:


> Thanks guys!
> And yeah, 76 is one of my favorites I think!
> 
> 
> Also, I entered a "modeling" contest for American Eagle. If you have an extra minute I really appreciate any votes! Thanks!
> https://live.ae.com/?icid=AE:Main:HP:Contest:EnterNow#/entries/7168


Sorry we can't contribute to that contest, because it would interfere with your 365 project.


----------



## techniker

I really like 76 and 78.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Thanks techniker!



Michael79 said:


> DivadWaldoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> And yeah, 76 is one of my favorites I think!
> 
> 
> Also, I entered a "modeling" contest for American Eagle. If you have an extra minute I really appreciate any votes! Thanks!
> https://live.ae.com/?icid=AE:Main:HP:Contest:EnterNow#/entries/7168
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry we can't contribute to that contest, because it would interfere with your 365 project.
Click to expand...

what do you mean?


----------



## Michael79

It was a joke... I was saying that we cant help you with votes on the modeling  gig because if you get it, youll be to busy to do your 365 project lol.


----------



## DivadWaldoss

oh, haha! Gotcha... In the slim chance that I do get it, it just means I'll get to travel and take pictures in a new setting.

Here's today's

80/365
So much for Spring... it snowed all evening. I took this before it started to accumulate. 



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

81/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

82/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## DivadWaldoss

83/365



Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------



## JulieBrennan

Can't believe you're able to take a picture a day and still have time to Photoshop! Lovely work. I personally enjoy your photo shopped work much more, but maybe that's because all of my photos are also photo shopped to the extreme.


----------



## Tiller

It's finally ended  good try though! Lasted longer than I thought and produced some great images that I for one would be proud of


----------



## DivadWaldoss

Yeah... I think it's come to and end. I was going to try to keep it going, but ended up getting so busy that I just couldn't keep up. I may start up again... but if I do it wont be for several more weeks, and it wont be much of a 365 project anymore. 
I have my eyes set on some bigger/better projects. With the 365 it was hard to really do anything big and cool because of time restrictions. I have several ideas for some really cool composite photos and such that I'll spend a lot more time on etc.
Until then, here are the final three images that I never posted.




Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr




Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr




Untitled by DavidOsswald, on Flickr


----------

